
Schönfinkelisation and Partial Application - kvalle
https://functional.christmas/2019/9
======
simendsjo
Nice article! Partial application is a feature I sorely miss in other
languages now. Wonder if the term Schönfinkelisation will catch on :)

------
selbekk
It's a very... elegant way of programming.

